# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Chocola, puistjes

## rocky398

hee ik ben 15 jaar en heb last van veel puistjes
nou heb ik vriendin die zeggen dat ik geen chocola moet eten en dat dat zal helpen voor mijn gezicht en de puistjes
mijn moeder zegt alleen dat dat niet waar is.
ik wil niet geen chocola eten voor niks, dus kan iemand me zeggen of het waar is of niet?

----------


## Mevrouw Beer

Hallo Rocky!
Lees dit stukje eens: http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...chocolade.html




> Uit onderzoeken is gebleken dat dit een fabel is en dat mensen dus met een gerust hart kunnen genieten van chocolade


Zoals je hier kunt lezen kun je met een gerust hart chocola blijven eten!!
Je moeder heeft dus gelijk  :Wink:

----------


## rocky398

kijk beter dan had ik toch gelijk
heb je dan misschien iets om wel van mn puistjes af tekomen?

----------

